# Recommendations Forum?



## abbeyc (13 Mar 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to post in the forum for Recommendations for financial advisors/accountants etc, as I'm looking for someone in my area, but I just get directed to a screen that says I don't have permission to post.

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Caveat (13 Mar 2009)

Hi

You must be a frequent poster before you can post in that forum.


----------



## abbeyc (13 Mar 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply, but I thought that new members could ask for a recommendation but not advertise?


----------



## Caveat (13 Mar 2009)

Yes, you're right but since you only joined today maybe your profile takes a while to properly update or something?  I'm not sure.  You could send a PM to one of the mods about it.


----------



## abbeyc (13 Mar 2009)

Thanks a million, I'll do that now.


----------

